
Harpoon successfully captures space debris - Tomte
https://www.surrey.ac.uk/news/harpoon-successfully-captures-space-debris
======
tectonic
This was in Feb, FYI. We covered it in Orbital Index:
[http://orbitalindex.com/archive/2019-02-26-archive-
Issue-1/](http://orbitalindex.com/archive/2019-02-26-archive-Issue-1/)

Check out [http://stuffin.space/](http://stuffin.space/) for a visualization
of current debris. (Note: it works best on Firefox or Safari. Chrome doesn’t
display the point cloud on some platforms.)

------
Sinbe
Penetrating debris? Won't this potentially create smaller debris moving at
higher velocity? A net capturing the debris is safer. ... after writing that,
found this: [https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/19/17878218/space-junk-
remov...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/19/17878218/space-junk-remove-
debris-net-harpoon-collisions)

------
farisjarrah
Can we all take a moment to appreciate how freaking awesome Chris Burgess's
job title was for this mission? Harpoon Lead Engineer

